# Excision of dog ears



## sheardmd (Apr 17, 2013)

All of our physicians frequently do excision of dog ears in conjunction with mastectomies and also in reconstruction.  What CPT and ICD-9 codes are the rest of you using for these?  We have tried several with varying success.  We have tried 15839 or we have also use the intermediate repair codes, but what dx codes are you using?  Is a breast that has just had a mastectomy done considered a reconstructed breast so that we could use the 612.0 or 612.1 codes?  We have been using the 709.2 code but we frequently have to appeal to win these, just wondered if there was an easier way.

Thanks!


----------



## sheardmd (Apr 25, 2013)

Any thoughts on this at all?


----------

